# Stimmen der Zukunft ?!



## StonE12 (12. November 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich noch nie wirklich mit Sound bearbeitung beschäftigt, aber jetzt bin ich gerade daran ein neues Intro für ne Hp zu basteln.
Vorgestellt hatte ich mir das so, dass der User mit einer Digitalen Stimme begrüßt wird.

Ein paar von euch kennen bestimmt Half Life oder Teamspeak ... ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt :
->Siehe Anhang ...

Wie bekommt man so eine Stimme hin ? 
Gibt es da ne einfach möglichkeit zB ein Programm oder sowas ?
Also schonmal danke
mfg crossi


----------



## laCrizz (13. November 2005)

Das zweite ist mit nem Vocoder gemacht worden.
Beim Vocoder wird ein konstantes Trägersignal - z.B. ein Orgel- oder nicht abklingender Synthesizerton - mit der menschlichen Stimme moduliert. (musikmachen.net)


----------



## game4um (9. Januar 2006)

Es gibt sicher viele möglichkeiten. Eine davon wäre, die stimme etwas höheer zu machen und einbisschen echo reizusetzen. So klingt aufjedenfall das erste. Das einfachste programm ist Nero Wave Editor. Vieleicht hast du es ja auf deinem PC. Bei mir war das schon vorinstaliert.


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2006)

Du nimmst zB die Text-To-Speech-Software von Windows 
Zu finden - eigentlich - unter Systemsteuerung/Sprachein/Ausgabe.
Und in Programmen wie  Audiacity, und anderen Freeware-Programmen kann man
mit nem sehr schnellen Chorus/Phaser/Flanger schon ne Menge anstellen. FM
Pitchen ist auch immer gut, aber nicht zu weit.

mfg chmee


----------



## sisela (10. Januar 2006)

Hi, spiel mal mit Melodyne, da kommt Phantastisches bei raus. Ist mal aus einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel.

mfg


----------

